# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Raw food zorgt voor een gezonde darmflora

## FRANCOIS580

Groenten en fruit vormen de basis van ieder gezond dieet. Het raw food dieet is dan ook een van de meest gezonde diëten ooit. Zij die weinig of geen rauw voedsel binnen krijgen en dus ook te weinig groenten en fruit eten wijzen het raw food dieet af wegens té eenzijdig. Ten onrechte, want alle voedingscoaches die bij het rauwe voedsel dieet zweren wijzen erop dat dit geen extreem dieet is. Volgens voedingscoach Katinka Michiels is ze al heel blij dat volgers van dit gezond dieet tot een verhouding van 80% rauwe voeding tegenover 20¨klassieke voeding komen. Wat zijn de voordelen van het raw food dieet en wegen deze op tegen de nadelen?

Bij aanhangers van gezonde voeding krijgt het raw food dieet niet alleen veel aandacht. Dagelijks sluiten zich aanhangers bij dit gezond eet- en leefpatroon aan. Het groot aantal fans van dit dieet gelooft er rotsvast in dat het eten van rauw voedsel beter is voor hun gezondheid omdat rauw voedsel een maximum aan gezonde voedingsstoffen bevat zoals onmisbare vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en sporenelementen. Ons lichaam zou ook beter in staat zijn rauw voedsel op te nemen en te verteren.

*Onverhit en onbewerkt voedsel*
Rauw voedsel is voedsel in zijn meest natuurlijke vorm, en wordt nooit tot boven de.../...

----------

